# Found some of mishkin's relatives.



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

i finally found some of mishkin's relatives, the first malt on the page Incanto Phillipe Duboise is his grandfather, Casmiff Donna Suzette is his grandmother and Incanto Tamara Duboise is his great grandmother.

http://www.geocities.com/incanto_2000/Philippe.html

it's just nice to be able to see what some of his relatives look like










felicity


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Wow...Mishkin is going to be one handsome little guy.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

What a good looking family!


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks guys,

at least i have some idea of how he will look, obviously he will look like his dam but i think it helps to see other generations too.

it's funny because iv'e never had a dog where i could look up it's family lol, nor have i ever seen the parents of any dogs iv'e had so it's a first for me.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

WONDERFUL!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

> i finally found some of mishkin's relatives, the first malt on the page Incanto Phillipe Duboise is his grandfather, Casmiff Donna Suzette is his grandmother and Incanto Tamara Duboise is his great grandmother.
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/incanto_2000/Philippe.html
> 
> ...



Aww, how sweet!


----------

